# I Could Use Some Advice About a New Smart Phone



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My Samsung Note 4 started getting wonky about the time the Google Assistant was added. I cleared out a lot of unused apps and it's running better but I've had it for over 2 years and I'd like to get some perspective on what folks are buying while it's still working. I'm not sure I want to stick with Samsung, the whole Note 7 thing...

I'm used to the Note's size, I have no problem with a phablet. I don't think I want an iPhone, but I'm not gonna be blockheaded about that. I've looked at the big Pixel and that did seem like a good fit as did the LG6. I know I'll have to pay a premium price for a good, large phablet type phone and I'd like to get the best one. I've been very happy with the Note 4. Kinda hate to give it up. 

Which brings up another thought: Would it be better to keep it and try to sell it on eBay or should I trade it in (I've never traded a phone in, not really sure if I can)? From what I've read the Note 4s still have some value. 

Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> My Samsung Note 4 started getting wonky about the time the Google Assistant was added. I cleared out a lot of unused apps and it's running better but I've had it for over 2 years and I'd like to get some perspective on what folks are buying while it's still working. I'm not sure I want to stick with Samsung, the whole Note 7 thing...
> 
> I'm used to the Note's size, I have no problem with a phablet. I don't think I want an iPhone, but I'm not gonna be blockheaded about that. I've looked at the big Pixel and that did seem like a good fit as did the LG6. I know I'll have to pay a premium price for a good, large phablet type phone and I'd like to get the best one. I've been very happy with the Note 4. Kinda hate to give it up.
> 
> ...


What service are you on ?
I have the LG Stylo 2 plus. It has a 5.7", 720p screen and has been good for me for several months. My son and a pen pal have the LG Stylo and have had good service from them for about a year and a half. They cost very little compared to the Samsungs and Apple phones.
I have sold all my previous phones ( my son did it ) on Craigs list and Facebook.

Edit: I have never traded because I have changed services with each phone.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Phones to keep an eye on right now are the S8 and whatever Apples comes up next. If only Samsung stopped with the bloatware......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Our family is on Verizon and four of us have Samsung phones - three Galaxy S7's and one Galaxy J3. We're all pleased with them.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the Samsung Note 5. The Samsung S8 and S8 plus look good, but I will likely wait for their next iteration of the Note.


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had the note 4 and the 5. I loved the note 4 more than the note 5 I had. I recently switched to an iphone 7 plus from an s7 edge, I love my iPhone and don't regret switching. I like it better than some of the android phones I have had. That was due to the fact that I have had android for the last 7 years and just wanted something different. I would say at this point to wait if you can as the s8 is set to come out soon and the iPhone 8 will most likely release in September, just as the previous iPhones have. I would recommend doing a factory reset on your Note 4 if it continues to be wonky. I usually do it after Android upgrades like from 6.0.1 to 7.0.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

btedford said:


> I would recommend doing a factory reset on your Note 4 if it continues to be wonky. I usually do it after Android upgrades like from 6.0.1 to 7.0.


Good point. Since upgrading to 7.0, I've had a few quirky problems. Now and the, my phone restarts for no apparent reason, often in the middle of an app. Also,I've had the screen go black and pressing the home button does nothing. It eventually comes back if I press he power button. The problem with doing a factory reset is that all data and downloaded apps will be erased. A little harsh.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There is no such thing as "too much storage space" for apps / OS, etc.... Same could be said for memory and CPU...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Pixel/Pixel XL but they can be hard to find. My main reason being that they actually get the monthly security updates on time.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> My Samsung Note 4 started getting wonky about the time the Google Assistant was added. I cleared out a lot of unused apps and it's running better but I've had it for over 2 years and I'd like to get some perspective on what folks are buying while it's still working. I'm not sure I want to stick with Samsung, the whole Note 7 thing...
> 
> I'm used to the Note's size, I have no problem with a phablet. I don't think I want an iPhone, but I'm not gonna be blockheaded about that. I've looked at the big Pixel and that did seem like a good fit as did the LG6. I know I'll have to pay a premium price for a good, large phablet type phone and I'd like to get the best one. I've been very happy with the Note 4. Kinda hate to give it up.
> 
> ...


From some things I read they recommend to turn off / power down and restart it once a week. This helps to keep things running a little bit smoother.


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> From some things I read they recommend to turn off / power down and restart it once a week. This helps to keep things running a little bit smoother.


I agree with that...I always restarted my phone at the end of every night before plugging it in

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> What service are you on ?
> I have the LG Stylo 2 plus. It has a 5.7", 720p screen and has been good for me for several months. My son and a pen pal have the LG Stylo and have had good service from them for about a year and a half. They cost very little compared to the Samsungs and Apple phones.
> I have sold all my previous phones ( my son did it ) on Craigs list and Facebook.
> 
> Edit: I have never traded because I have changed services with each phone.


Verizon. I have looked at the LGs, I had several LGs in the past and liked them. The Pixels do intrigue me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Our family is on Verizon and four of us have Samsung phones - three Galaxy S7's and one Galaxy J3. We're all pleased with them.


Might consider waiting for the new Note 8...wincing as I write, having a hard time getting past the battery fiasco. The Note 4 has been a very good phone, kinda hate to give it up. My son has an S7, very nice phone. I do like the Pixels. I've had them in my hand and have read many articles about them. My wife has two iPhones, both are 6S phones, too small after using the Note 4.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bmetelsky said:


> I have the Samsung Note 5. The Samsung S8 and S8 plus look good, but I will likely wait for their next iteration of the Note.


I'm wondering how long I can make the Note 4 last. I put a new battery in it a couple months ago, that helped.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> I have had the note 4 and the 5. I loved the note 4 more than the note 5 I had. I recently switched to an iphone 7 plus from an s7 edge, I love my iPhone and don't regret switching. I like it better than some of the android phones I have had. That was due to the fact that I have had android for the last 7 years and just wanted something different. I would say at this point to wait if you can as the s8 is set to come out soon and the iPhone 8 will most likely release in September, just as the previous iPhones have. I would recommend doing a factory reset on your Note 4 if it continues to be wonky. I usually do it after Android upgrades like from 6.0.1 to 7.0.


Interesting, I had hoped to reach someone who had made the transition from Android to Apple. Thing is, I'm so used to talking to my phone using Google and I'm not sure if an iPhone has that Google capability. And I'm not sure I want to go thru another learning curve. I know a contractor that has a newer iPhone that's almost as large as my Note 4, might check that out. I'm leaning towards the Pixel line.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Good point. Since upgrading to 7.0, I've had a few quirky problems. Now and the, my phone restarts for no apparent reason, often in the middle of an app. Also,I've had the screen go black and pressing the home button does nothing. It eventually comes back if I press he power button. The problem with doing a factory reset is that all data and downloaded apps will be erased. A little harsh.


I really don't want to do a factory reset, I know what will happen. My Note 4 is very stable, I'm not aware of any random restarts. My son has one, I'll have to ask him about that. He kinda tends to like what he buys (I bought it for him, but that still applies).

When you get that black screen I think you can get right back by holding the Home button and the button (don't know what it's called) on the upper right hand side down for a few seconds, it should pop right up. I have no idea how I know that... 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scooper said:


> There is no such thing as "too much storage space" for apps / OS, etc.... Same could be said for memory and CPU...


I've had the Note 4 for over 2 years and have less than half the capacity filled. Everything else seems good.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm a fan of the Pixel/Pixel XL but they can be hard to find. My main reason being that they actually get the monthly security updates on time.


Ahh, I was hoping _you'd_ say something like that. The Pixel is the one I'm interested in. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> From some things I read they recommend to turn off / power down and restart it once a week. This helps to keep things running a little bit smoother.


I do that regularly. I think I just had too many apps on it. Dumping most of them helped quite a bit. I've compared it to my son's S7 and the difference is very apparent. Makes me want a new one...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> I agree with that...I always restarted my phone at the end of every night before plugging it in
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmm, that's a thought. Think I'll give that a try, if I can remember to do it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I should have noted in my OP that I have done as much research as I could and have had several of the phones in my hand at the Verizon store. Man, are they expensive! They seem to be approaching the $1,000 mark rapidly. Ah well, it's just money, I can get over that.

Rich


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Interesting, I had hoped to reach someone who had made the transition from Android to Apple. Thing is, I'm so used to talking to my phone using Google and I'm not sure if an iPhone has that Google capability. And I'm not sure I want to go thru another learning curve. I know a contractor that has a newer iPhone that's almost as large as my Note 4, might check that out. I'm leaning towards the Pixel line.
> 
> Rich


there are many Google apps for the iphone, that might give you the functionality you are looking for. Maybe borrow the wifes phone and install them and give them a try?

Have you held any of the Apple Plus phones, they are much bigger than their new standard 6s/7/7s


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

woj027 said:


> there are many Google apps for the iphone, that might give you the functionality you are looking for. Maybe borrow the wifes phone and install them and give them a try?
> 
> Have you held any of the Apple Plus phones, they are much bigger than their new standard 6s/7/7s


Geeze, I screw up her phone and...you know. Don't see that happening.

I have held that Plus. IIRC, my Note 4 is a bit larger. I'm used to that size.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ahh, I was hoping _you'd_ say something like that. The Pixel is the one I'm interested in. Thanx.
> 
> Rich


Mine is on the March update, should get April with 7.1.2 this week. Lately they also gave had several levels of updates, one with the basic stuff, another with a slightly different day that includes driver updates etc. Pixel always gets most complete.

And, this includes ones purchased from carriers. Blackberry was good about releasing updates on time for my private, but did no food when Verizon didn't approve.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello fellow Big Red subscriber. Are you a warehouse club member (e.g. Costco, Sam's Club)? If so, have you checked out the phones that they are offer there?

Verizon discontinued the "discounted" phone thing a while back. Now, however, you can divide the cost of the phone into 24 zero-interest payments on your cell phone bill, and you can pay 'em off completely at any time.

I like my current phone, a Motorola Droid Z running Android 7, especially the fingerprint reader, but I can't recommend it for one major reason: The Bluetooth is buggy. Whenever I get into the car and start the car, I have to turn off and back on the Bluetooth in order for the audio to play back properly. My previous phones, a Samsung S3 and then a LG G5 did not have this issue. See this article from Android Authority: Problems with the Moto Z and Moto Z Force and how to fix them. The good part is that the Droid Z only cost me $120 last December.


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

Rich said:


> Interesting, I had hoped to reach someone who had made the transition from Android to Apple. Thing is, I'm so used to talking to my phone using Google and I'm not sure if an iPhone has that Google capability. And I'm not sure I want to go thru another learning curve. I know a contractor that has a newer iPhone that's almost as large as my Note 4, might check that out. I'm leaning towards the Pixel line.
> 
> Rich


All the Google apps are also available for iOS devices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Hello fellow Big Red subscriber. Are you a warehouse club member (e.g. Costco, Sam's Club)? If so, have you checked out the phones that they are offer there?
> 
> Verizon discontinued the "discounted" phone thing a while back. Now, however, you can divide the cost of the phone into 24 zero-interest payments on your cell phone bill, and you can pay 'em off completely at any time.
> 
> I like my current phone, a Motorola Droid Z running Android 7, especially the fingerprint reader, but I can't recommend it for one major reason: The Bluetooth is buggy. Whenever I get into the car and start the car, I have to turn off and back on the Bluetooth in order for the audio to play back properly. My previous phones, a Samsung S3 and then a LG G5 did not have this issue. See this article from Android Authority: Problems with the Moto Z and Moto Z Force and how to fix them. The good part is that the Droid Z only cost me $120 last December.


Last time I bought a phone from Costco I had to take it to a Verizon store to get what the guy at Costco screwed up fixed. I haven't looked at a Costco phone since then. Is there a difference between buying one there as opposed to the Verizon store? I had a Motorola phone 3 phones ago, I liked it. Didn't have many features but it was reliable. Mmmm, just noticed the price, let me check out the link...Wow! So many problems. With my luck...

Thanx for the suggestion. I've always used Verizon for a carrier, do you see any problems with them?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> All the Google apps are also available for iOS devices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son just told me something similar and then downloaded Google to his iPad Air. He didn't get the microphone option, that's the reason I brought it up. He can talk to Chrome, tho. Don't know if that's as good as Google's option, tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Good point. Since upgrading to 7.0, I've had a few quirky problems. Now and the, my phone restarts for no apparent reason, often in the middle of an app. Also,I've had the screen go black and pressing the home button does nothing. It eventually comes back if I press he power button. The problem with doing a factory reset is that all data and downloaded apps will be erased. A little harsh.


I just asked my son if he's seen any random reboots on his S7 Edge, he hasn't. If that helps.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> Thing is, I'm so used to talking to my phone using Google and I'm not sure if an iPhone has that Google capability.


Apple has Siri. There are plenty of differences between the operating systems. Personally I like the widgets on Androids. Plus the ability to remove apps from the home screen without removing them from the phone. That can be done with folders on the iPhone but no widgets.

There are similar apps for iPhone and Android but the apps are not the same. If you have favorite apps check out your wife's phone to see how different each specific app is. If you cannot tell the difference between the apps then the differences won't bother you. But do not expect everything to be the same.


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

Rich said:


> Last time I bought a phone from Costco I had to take it to a Verizon store to get what the guy at Costco screwed up fixed. I haven't looked at a Costco phone since then. Is there a difference between buying one there as opposed to the Verizon store? I had a Motorola phone 3 phones ago, I liked it. Didn't have many features but it was reliable. Mmmm, just noticed the price, let me check out the link...Wow! So many problems. With my luck...
> 
> Thanx for the suggestion. I've always used Verizon for a carrier, do you see any problems with them?
> 
> Rich


I've been with Sprint, ATT and Verizon at various points over the last 7 years and have been happiest with Verizon. Sometimes best buy has a great deal on phones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

How often do you use it to take pictures? And could you wait till fall to make a decision?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Interesting, I had hoped to reach someone who had made the transition from Android to Apple. Thing is, I'm so used to talking to my phone using Google and I'm not sure if an iPhone has that Google capability. And I'm not sure I want to go thru another learning curve. I know a contractor that has a newer iPhone that's almost as large as my Note 4, might check that out. I'm leaning towards the Pixel line.
> 
> Rich


I've used various Android and iPhones over the years and in general I like both but tend to prefer Apple's gear. I'm currently on an iPhone 7+ which is the biggest of the Apple phones, plenty of screen room an a size that is about the same as most of the other big phones.

That said, I'm mostly an Apple guy anyway and the iPhone fits right in very well. I can make/receive calls via the iPhone on my iPad and Mac laptop using the phone for that. Makes it handy at home when the phone is in the bedroom and I'm in a different room on the iPad or Mac. I've also gotten better battery life out of the iPhones over the years, so that is a plus.

As to apps, most Google apps are available for iOS too. Talking to the phone is via SIRI which is similar to Alexa though it is a bit different, not sure which is better as I've found both to be more than good enough. In my experience switching from Android to iOS and vice versa just isn't a big issue as I find both to be easy enough to get used to. Of course when you first switch it can be a bit irritating as each has their own peculiar ways of accomplishing the same thing.

Overall I think iOS is the best way to go as the phones get updated to the latest versions by Apple, the carriers are not responsible for that. That means that as long as the phone you have can do what the new version of the OS can provide, you'll get it. And Apple seems a bit better with security updates. And now that the flagship models of both Android and iOS are very close in pricing, that isn't the issue it once was.

One thing to note is that if you go with an iPhone you want to get it from Apple as a universal/unlocked phone, or get it from Verizon who also sells that model. That way you can change carriers and know the phone will work with them. Not a big deal if you stick with one carrier, but nice to be able to do if things change and you end up in an area that doesn't have good coverage from your carrier.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Overall I think iOS is the best way to go as the phones get updated to the latest versions by Apple, the carriers are not responsible for that. That means that as long as the phone you have can do what the new version of the OS can provide, you'll get it. And Apple seems a bit better with security updates. And now that the flagship models of both Android and iOS are very close in pricing, that isn't the issue it once was.


Google themselves do a good job with security updates, they release them monthly. You're right about the manufacturers and carriers though, depending on the phone.

The other thing is that some issues while not fixed in particular devices, can be pretty hard to actually have happen. There have been a few issues that required the user to disable some security functions that are on by default (verify apps), download a bad app from a third party source (something disabled by default) and ignore various warnings. Then they got infected.


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

Been using an S7 Edge for a year with Verizon. Mostly happy except that Apple apps generally run smoother and the IOS interface is sleeker than Android. Having said that, I need a phone with removable storage, and no iPhone has that; neither does the Pixel line. I just don't like putting all my music on a hard drive that could go bad. And if I swap a phone, I can just insert the SD card and have everything instantly. I would like a removable battery, though, which the Galaxy line doesn't have (nor does anything else except the LG V20). When the battery starts to lose capacity to hold a charge, the only practical thing most people can do is trade in the phone. Can you imagine if cars were like that?


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

Bronxiniowa said:


> Been using an S7 Edge for a year with Verizon. Mostly happy except that Apple apps generally run smoother and the IOS interface is sleeker than Android. Having said that, I need a phone with removable storage, and no iPhone has that; neither does the Pixel line. I just don't like putting all my music on a hard drive that could go bad. And if I swap a phone, I can just insert the SD card and have everything instantly. I would like a removable battery, though, which the Galaxy line doesn't have (nor does anything else except the LG V20). When the battery starts to lose capacity to hold a charge, the only practical thing most people can do is trade in the phone. Can you imagine if cars were like that?


I just have a back up of all my music in case something happens to my iPhone...but then I also stream a lot from Google play.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Apple has Siri. There are plenty of differences between the operating systems. Personally I like the widgets on Androids. Plus the ability to remove apps from the home screen without removing them from the phone. That can be done with folders on the iPhone but no widgets.
> 
> There are similar apps for iPhone and Android but the apps are not the same. If you have favorite apps check out your wife's phone to see how different each specific app is. If you cannot tell the difference between the apps then the differences won't bother you. But do not expect everything to be the same.


My wife always asks me to ask my phone questions. She doesn't like Siri. I have Siri on the ATV4s and...she seems quite a bit dumber than the Google Assistant. The new Samsung phones will have "Bixby" on them. Samsung's answer to Siri. Kinda makes me want to wait for the Note 8 and see what folks have to say about Bixby.

I have done the comparisons on some apps. They don't seem to be the same. We use Zillow's app a lot and the iPhone app is better than the Android app.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> I've been with Sprint, ATT and Verizon at various points over the last 7 years and have been happiest with Verizon. Sometimes best buy has a great deal on phones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see the same thing happening at Best Buy that happened to me at Costco. I need everything transferred to my new phone from the Note 4 when I finally decide which phone to buy. The people at the big Verizon store in the closest mall seem to know how to properly do that. Gotta remember what lousy luck I have.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> How often do you use it to take pictures? And could you wait till fall to make a decision?


Not very often, my wife takes a lot of pictures with her iPhone, seems to work very well.

Yup, I can wait, not gonna jump this time on the first thing that strikes my fancy.

I would like to see some more pros and cons.

Rich


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

Rich said:


> I can see the same thing happening at Best Buy that happened to me at Costco. I need everything transferred to my new phone from the Note 4 when I finally decide which phone to buy. The people at the big Verizon store in the closest mall seem to know how to properly do that. Gotta remember what lousy luck I have.
> 
> Rich


Much sure all your contacts and important stuff are backed up with google

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Google themselves do a good job with security updates, they release them monthly. You're right about the manufacturers and carriers though, depending on the phone.
> 
> The other thing is that some issues while not fixed in particular devices, can be pretty hard to actually have happen. There have been a few issues that required the user to disable some security functions that are on by default (verify apps), download a bad app from a third party source (something disabled by default) and ignore various warnings. Then they got infected.


Do you see anything wrong with the Pixels? I'm really more interested in "cons" than "pros".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> Much sure all your contacts and important stuff are backed up with google
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last time I bought a phone (Samsung S7 Edge) the data was just downloaded from the cloud by a Verizon store rep. That worked really well and my son had no issues. I was playing with his Edge last night, seemed kinda "narrow". The display, I mean.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bronxiniowa said:


> Been using an S7 Edge for a year with Verizon. Mostly happy except that Apple apps generally run smoother and the IOS interface is sleeker than Android. Having said that, I need a phone with removable storage, and no iPhone has that; neither does the Pixel line. I just don't like putting all my music on a hard drive that could go bad. And if I swap a phone, I can just insert the SD card and have everything instantly. I would like a removable battery, though, which the Galaxy line doesn't have (nor does anything else except the LG V20). When the battery starts to lose capacity to hold a charge, the only practical thing most people can do is trade in the phone. Can you imagine if cars were like that?


Oh Wow! Very good points. Well written! I don't think I need extra storage but I get your point. I would like to be able to replace the battery. Gee, I can't imagine why Samsung does that...kinda sneaky. Anything to suck you into a new phone, I guess. My Note 4's battery started having problems before the two year mark, fortunately, that does have a replaceable battery.

I just looked at the LG V20 on Amazon. Good reviews, the size is good, I gotta go to the Verizon store and check it out. More reasonable price too. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Do you see anything wrong with the Pixels? I'm really more interested in "cons" than "pros".
> 
> Rich


I really don't. Some of it is personal preference, some hate the fingerprint scanner being on the back, to me it makes sense, at least when holding it.

I guess the biggest thing is, is it worth the price? It definitely has a premium price, but should it?

One thing about it though is that it uses USB 3, which kind of is the wild west right now. There's a guy at Google that's been testing USB 3 chargers and cables as to whether they actually meet the specs. This shouldn't be necessary.

And that isn't just cheap knockoffs.
Here's a post about an official Belkin car charger that cost $45.

I believe you have electrical knowledge, here's a sample from the above post:
"The CC line on the charger lacks proper isolation and is not floated (disconnected) when the charger is powered off/unplugged. As a result, it pretends to be a device and tricks USB-C things plugged into it into going Vbus HOT."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I really don't. Some of it is personal preference, some hate the fingerprint scanner being on the back, to me it makes sense, at least when holding it.
> 
> I guess the biggest thing is, is it worth the price? It definitely has a premium price, but should it?
> 
> ...


Mmm. I do like my fast chargers and that doesn't sound good, I can see more battery fires. If I read everything correctly, the Pixels are very new. That newness stopped my from just buying one the last time I was at the V* store, that and they didn't have one for sale had to be ordered. I don't enjoy the "early adopter" thing. With my luck it would be a disaster.

The prices bother me, but not enough to stop me from buying whatever I finally decide on. My Note 4 still has some life left in it I think. I just want to make the right decision. An informed decision.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Mmm. I do like my fast chargers and that doesn't sound good, I can see more battery fires. If I read everything correctly, the Pixels are very new. That newness stopped my from just buying one the last time I was at the V* store, that and they didn't have one for sale had to be ordered. I don't enjoy the "early adopter" thing. With my luck it would be a disaster.
> 
> The prices bother me, but not enough to stop me from buying whatever I finally decide on. My Note 4 still has some life left in it I think. I just want to make the right decision. An informed decision.
> 
> Rich


I got my regular AC power delivery charger from the Google store, and it's been fine. Belkin is supposed to have a new PD car charger this spring. The Pixel came out in October, it's actually made by HTC as a contract manufacturer. It did have issues in Bluetooth disconnects and a few other things, but that was more software than anything, and has been fixed in 7.1.2 at the latest.

Though a Pixel 2 or whatever is due this year.

The original Pixel is guaranteed OS updates through October 2018, and security updates through October 2019.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I got my regular AC power delivery charger from the Google store, and it's been fine. Belkin is supposed to have a new PD car charger this spring. The Pixel came out in October, it's actually made by HTC as a contract manufacturer. It did have issues in Bluetooth disconnects and a few other things, but that was more software than anything, and has been fixed in 7.1.2 at the latest.
> 
> Though a Pixel 2 or whatever is due this year.
> 
> The original Pixel is guaranteed OS updates through October 2018, and security updates through October 2019.


I pondered the fast charger thing last night, I don't think I'd let that bother me. I only charge my Note 4 once a day. What bothers me is not being able to stick a new battery in the Pixels. Is there no way to get a new battery in them? Can't the Verizon stores put one in?

Rich


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

Rich said:


> I pondered the fast charger thing last night, I don't think I'd let that bother me. I only charge my Note 4 once a day. What bothers me is not being able to stick a new battery in the Pixels. Is there no way to get a new battery in them? Can't the Verizon stores put one in?
> 
> Rich


Removable batteries in cell phones are unfortunately becoming a thing of the past

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> Removable batteries in cell phones are unfortunately becoming a thing of the past
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm struggling with that.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I pondered the fast charger thing last night, I don't think I'd let that bother me. I only charge my Note 4 once a day. What bothers me is not being able to stick a new battery in the Pixels. Is there no way to get a new battery in them? Can't the Verizon stores put one in?
> 
> Rich


I doubt Verizon would, certainly not in store. Google partnered with uBreakiFix, they'll replace the battery for $80 and have locations across the country (including one in Piscataway).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I doubt Verizon would, certainly not in store. Google partnered with uBreakiFix, they'll replace the battery for $80 and have locations across the country (including one in Piscataway).


Thanx, solved that problem. One more question, can you tell me what phone you had before the Pixel?

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Thanx, solved that problem. One more question, can you tell me what phone you had before the Pixel?
> 
> Rich


I had a Blackberry Priv, and Blackberry Z10 and Z30 before that so likely not much help there 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich, Regarding your Note4, if you do decide to do a factory reset also wipe the cache. Here are the steps. Clear App Cache - Samsung Galaxy Note 4 | Verizon Wireless It could make a big difference in the phones performance.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cable giant Comcast offers cellular plans on Verizon network


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I had a Blackberry Priv, and Blackberry Z10 and Z30 before that so likely not much help there
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mmm. You're right. A brief history of my cell phone experience might help: I got the first phone in 1992, a Sony portable cell phone. That phone was mounted in my car and could be dismounted and carried with me. Next came several LG flip phones, I liked them. Not smartphones but very reliable and easy to use. Then came a Motorola, another fine phone. Next up was my first Samsung Galaxy, don't remember the model. I still have the Motorola and the first Galaxy (aside from the Sony, I might have all of them) and now have the Note 4.

The overly large, cumbersome Sony has the most interesting story: My son was in a daycare center and my wife was in the process of dropping him off when she noticed a small child crying in the nearby bushes. She took the child inside and that's where the story really gets interesting. A woman had been abducted in a nearby town (South Plainfield, it lies just to the east of Piscataway) along with her daughter. That child is the one my wife found. The woman was later found in a ditch, dead. Turned out the kidnapper had shown some mercy and dropped the child off at the daycare center and then raped and killed the mother.

All this terrified my wife and we got the phone for security reasons, don't remember how much it cost but it was very expensive. I had to put security devices all over the house and my wife began taking self-defense courses. Then came Karate training. After a few years she settled down. Horrible incident to be associated with, it affected in our lives for years. The kidnapper was found and captured and sent to jail. Naturally the woman's husband was the immediate prime suspect, I understood that but couldn't help but feel sorry for him. Terrible thing to go thru, it must have been.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Joe C said:


> Rich, Regarding your Note4, if you do decide to do a factory reset also wipe the cache. Here are the steps. Clear App Cache - Samsung Galaxy Note 4 | Verizon Wireless It could make a big difference in the phones performance.


I know how to do it, the phone is working well at this time. I'd rather just buy a new phone than do a factory reset and lose everything. Appreciate the link, I do.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Cable giant Comcast offers cellular plans on Verizon network


From that link: _Many subscribers will save money, especially if they don't use a lot of data. The catch: *Only* *Comcast internet customers can sign up*.
_
I'll never have Comcast as an ISP, pretty sure of that.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

One thing that has not been covered here is that by moving platforms one will have to re-download all the apps to the new platform and pay the purchase price if they are free or subscription based. 

Usually loading contacts, emails docs, etc is straight forward matter as most of those as stored up in the sky, apps not so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> From that link: _Many subscribers will save money, especially if they don't use a lot of data. The catch: *Only* *Comcast internet customers can sign up*.
> _
> I'll never have Comcast as an ISP, pretty sure of that.
> 
> Rich


To my knowledge Comcast is the only game in town here for fast speeds.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> To my knowledge Comcast is the only game in town here for fast speeds.


Optimum here. Can't really complain about it. l can't help but wonder why these monopolies are allowed.

Rich


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> One thing that has not been covered here is that by moving platforms one will have to re-download all the apps to the new platform and pay the purchase price if they are free or subscription based.
> 
> Usually loading contacts, emails docs, etc is straight forward matter as most of those as stored up in the sky, apps not so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am surprised you posted this as you say you posted from an iPhone. While you do have to download the apps to your new phone/tablet Apple keeps a record of your purchases in your iTunes account and there is no added cost to download them again.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

longrider said:


> I am surprised you posted this as you say you posted from an iPhone. While you do have to download the apps to your new phone/tablet Apple keeps a record of your purchases in your iTunes account and there is no added cost to download them again.


Rich has android. If he switches he'd have to rebuy and redownload apps. Hence why I believe he said change platform.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

longrider said:


> I am surprised you posted this as you say you posted from an iPhone. While you do have to download the apps to your new phone/tablet Apple keeps a record of your purchases in your iTunes account and there is no added cost to download them again.


iPhone to iPhone is not moving platforms. Android to iPhone is thus you must buy every single app that doesn't have a subscription base price structure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

And just in case subscription trips you up here is an example. I subscribe to 1Password, I can download that app on android at no cost, same for Netflix etc as long as you don't subscribe through iTunes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rich has android. If he switches he'd have to rebuy and redownload apps. Hence why I believe he said change platform.


Right, and after trying the wife's iphone this weekend I'm not going to pursue the iphone. I'm gonna stick with what I understand. Right now I plan on waiting for the Note 8 to come out and see how that compares to the Pixels and LGs. Hopefully Samsung has fixed the battery problem. That should add a few month onto the wait. I want to be certain.

Rich


----------

